# Universities in Australia



## vinoditasankhyan (May 3, 2010)

Hello
I am a college professor, teaching for the past 14yrs. Now I teach online and have tie-ups with various Immigration Agencies in different countries to train their clients for Visa Interview and IELTS.
I also train professionals for Spoken English.
If you think we could work out something which could benefit both of us, please do get back to me.
You can reach me at: [email protected]
Best wishes
Vinodita
(INDIA, PUNJAB)
(Online trainer for Spoken English, IELTS and Interview preparation)


----------

